# Upson Monroe Crawford county club



## Tony p (May 11, 2016)

We have 3000 acres in upson Monroe and Crawford county's one piece of land pines hardwood bottom creeks clear cuts power line easement and gas line easement running the width of the property food plots club stands       Big clubhouse with dinning room kitchen bathroom rooms  camper spots power and water 23 members total all members will be from Florida                                                   2 bucks 3 doe bucks most have 4 on one side and outside the ears 1 buck 1 doe for spouse and kids kids first deer can be any size  pile of turkey and small game                       $1600 per year call Martin for more info 352-602-5845


----------



## Tony p (May 11, 2016)

*Pics*


----------



## Tony p (May 11, 2016)

[/attach]


----------



## Tony p (May 11, 2016)




----------



## Tony p (May 11, 2016)




----------



## Tony p (May 11, 2016)




----------



## Tony p (May 13, 2016)

Going to show property may 21


----------



## Tony p (May 17, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## skendall (Jun 3, 2016)

I see it says all members are from Florida. Do we have to be from Florida as well to join your lease?


----------



## Tony p (Jun 7, 2016)

Yeah


----------

